# Direct Exchanges with TUG [Marketplace]



## silentg (May 9, 2015)

Hi 
I know you have changed the format on here. I was wondering if you can still see what exchanges are comparable with my ad. Used to be able to push  a button to show possible direct exchanges, instead of reading each ad. Is there still that option?
TerryC


----------



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2015)

its all integrated into the marketplace now

http://ads.tug2.net  (check the direct exchanges section)

link to all direct exchanges available  http://tug2.com/MarketplaceClassifiedResults.aspx?Exchange Ads - All Exchanges&ForExchange=True

also, if you post your ad for exchange, emails are automatically sent to you if matches (or partial matches) get posted.


----------

